# Stocking ideas for a 10g?



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

So I'm starting to think about stocking my first 10g tank. I would consider it moderately planted, had 5 ghost shrimp living and thriving in it so far for the last 2-3 weeks and recently added another 4 cherry shrimp (RIP 1 this morning  See my other thread at http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40073).

The shrimp are staying of course (unless I need to remove the cherry shrimp if it's not safe for them). Being a newbie, I don't want to get too ambitious and would like to stick to hardier, easier to care for fish to start. I was thinking of perhaps 6 tetras or raspboras, or perhaps even a school of guppies? I'd like to add a dwarf gourami to the mix too eventually if possible. I'll probably end up adding a snail too.

Any suggestions for some small/tiny fish that would do well in a 10g? Would guppies be a good way to go? They are relatively cheap and there seems to be a good variety of them &#8230; Any suggestions or advice would be much welcomed


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I would start from removing a ghost shrimp as it will attack your fish and specially guppies. I had 10Gl tank before (I converted it to shrimp only tank, see my reply to your other post) where I successfully kept a pair or two of guppies and school of neons and / or rummy nose tetras. I'll recommend honey gurami vs. dwarf guramy but guramy will pick on shrimps if your tank not very well planted. Also I find out (this is personally for me only, not for other people on the forum) that I have much more luck with neons, tetras and razboras than with guppies. Or you can try minnows. They are hardy as well and small enough for 10GL. Or you can try different barbs (just don’t put them together with guppies) like cherry barbs and tiger barbs. But they may pick on shrimps if tank is not well planted. The only fish in my experience that I’ve seen never bothered shrimps is neons and rummy nose tetras.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Show us a picture of your tank. What kind of light are you using?


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks ppaskova, so much food for thought! Didn't realize stocking would be this complicated when I decided to give an aquarium a try lol ... Why do shrimp pick on guppies?? Also, I thought cherry barbs were larger fish (compared to fish like razboras and guppies, that is)? If so how many would I be able to have in a 10g?

Hmmm ... have some tough decisions to make concerning the shrimp potentially ... i don't want them to be picked on or harmed ...

Solarz, camera crapped out, but conveniently it's Christmas soon lol. I just got one of those Top Fin starter kits from Petsmart, it came with an LED light strip (remember reading the wattage just don't remember off the top of my head). Where i have the aquarium it's facing a large window where the plants get sunlight during the day as well so i wasn't as concerned about the lighting. In hindsight I realized I would have gotten a better deal elsewhere for equipment, but oh well, I guess everyone has to start somewhere ...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Exquizique said:


> Solarz, camera crapped out, but conveniently it's Christmas soon lol. I just got one of those Top Fin starter kits from Petsmart, it came with an LED light strip (remember reading the wattage just don't remember off the top of my head). Where i have the aquarium it's facing a large window where the plants get sunlight during the day as well so i wasn't as concerned about the lighting. In hindsight I realized I would have gotten a better deal elsewhere for equipment, but oh well, I guess everyone has to start somewhere ...


Unfortunately, you will be struggling to grow your plants with that kind of light. At best, they will only serve as decoration. Don't count on them to have much impact on your water condition.

You should only go with 5-6 small fishes like cardinal tetras or golden white clouds.

Don't go with guppies unless you keep them all male. Otherwise, their breeding pattern will quickly overwhelm your tank. The same applies for platies and mollies.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

solarz said:


> Unfortunately, you will be struggling to grow your plants with that kind of light.


Even with a good amount of sunlight during the day? 



solarz said:


> You should only go with 5-6 small fishes like cardinal tetras or golden white clouds.
> 
> Don't go with guppies unless you keep them all male. Otherwise, their breeding pattern will quickly overwhelm your tank. The same applies for platies and mollies.


Cardinal tetras are high on my list! I thought platies and mollies were too large to be kept in sufficient numbers for a 10g?? I had ruled them out initiatlly as that's what i've read about them so far ...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Exquizique said:


> Even with a good amount of sunlight during the day?
> 
> Cardinal tetras are high on my list! I thought platies and mollies were too large to be kept in sufficient numbers for a 10g?? I had ruled them out initiatlly as that's what i've read about them so far ...


I've tried sunlight many, many times. It's my opinion that it can be nice as a supplemental light for your plants, but if you depend on it for your plants, you'll just end up with a tank full of algae.

I recommend just going with 6-8 cardinal tetras and no other fish for now. 
I would recommend starting with juveniles, less than 1". However, at that size, they may fall prey to a ghost shrimp. Some ghost shrimps are actually macrobrachiums, which are predatory. So be careful of those.

For bottom feeders, just get 20 cherry shrimps. They will serve as both clean-up crew and algae eaters.

Finally, sorry to repeat this, but it's very important. You have to make sure your tank is cycled. You mentioned that you cycled it for a few weeks. Usually that is not enough time unless you are using a cycled media. Do you have a liquid-based water testing kit? What are your current water parameters? (Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate)


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with Solarz on the light issue. You need stronger light to be able to grow plant in your tank. Try to get a tank hood that can hold regular scue in light bulbs and put in it 2 9W Philips florescent spiral day light bulbs. This is what I have for my 10GL. You may want to check Yahoo freecycle news groups as you may be able to find one for free in your area. If you planning to keep cherry shrimps you will need plants and hiding places.
As per bottom feeders you can always get one (or better two) corries like panda cory catfish or so. As per cherry barbs your tank will handle 3 of them easy and you don’t need more. Get males only as if you get both males and females, males will become aggressive, trying to protect their females. Platies are the same thing 3-4 in your tank.
Guppies is your choice. You can get 5-6 of them easily. If you get both males and females, you will need to give out a lot of baby fish later on, but it’s fun. 
Regarding cardinals I’ll be careful for the new tank. They not very hardy fish Also you need to start with one or two fishes for first two weeks or so. You can also use Bio-Support like “Stability” by seachem to add more bacteria to your tank and cycle it faster.
Also I would recommend to replace your filter with Aqua Clear 20 filter, which is h best on the market and let you stock little more in your tank than usual. I know it is extra money but it is better for fish as well. And boxing week is coming it will be big sales in BA and Pet Smart.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

The light issue may not be an issue. It really depends what type of plants you keep. I had a 10g in the past with guppies (keep only males unless you want a lot of babies) and RCS. Java moss and anubias were the only plants and lighting was provided by a desklamp using a CFL.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> Regarding cardinals I'll be careful for the new tank. They not very hardy fish


Cardinal tetra are actually very hardy fish, provided you get them young and properly acclimate them.

The first time I got cardinal tetra, it was 4 adults from a private seller. I didn't have any experience handling them and messed up pretty bad, even accidentally dumping them into the kitchen sink at one point. Two out of the 4 died the very next day.

I then bought 27 juvie cardinals from Frank's. This was almost 2 years ago. Right now, I have 25 cardinals left in my tank.

So in 2 years, I probably lost the other 2 adults I had, and 2 out of the 27 I purchased as juvies.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

SmokeSR said:


> The light issue may not be an issue. It really depends what type of plants you keep. I had a 10g in the past with guppies (keep only males unless you want a lot of babies) and RCS. Java moss and anubias were the only plants and lighting was provided by a desklamp using a CFL.


Keep in mind that the OP is using one of those LED strips. I think a typical CFL is going to be brighter than that.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

solarz said:


> Cardinal tetra are actually very hardy fish, provided you get them young and properly acclimate them.
> 
> The first time I got cardinal tetra, it was 4 adults from a private seller. I didn't have any experience handling them and messed up pretty bad, even accidentally dumping them into the kitchen sink at one point. Two out of the 4 died the very next day.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this will be first and only fish in the new tank. When i started my 10Gl my first fish was pair of guppies (that I eventually gave away due to too many babies) and after two weeks I added 6 neons from which I believe 4-5 still alive, 3 years after.
As per light CFL is brighter than LED but the best for this size of tank is scuein Florescent spiral bulbs


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

you are limited with a single 10 gallon tank, this is how MTS starts.

I started with a 20 gallon, after a week or so I took it back and got a 55, now I have a 90, 75, 55, 37, 35, 25, 25, 10, 10, 10, at least only 4 are in use at this time but I wil be getting some of the others up and running fairly soon.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

solarz said:


> I've tried sunlight many, many times. It's my opinion that it can be nice as a supplemental light for your plants, but if you depend on it for your plants, you'll just end up with a tank full of algae.
> 
> I recommend just going with 6-8 cardinal tetras and no other fish for now.
> I would recommend starting with juveniles, less than 1". However, at that size, they may fall prey to a ghost shrimp. Some ghost shrimps are actually macrobrachiums, which are predatory. So be careful of those.
> ...


Oh i'm disappointed to hear that about sunlight  Isn't that how plants get along in nature? Well just shows how much i know i guess ... thankfully though i haven't noticed a profusion of algae yet, but perhaps it's because i haven't had my tank long eniough ...

Thanks for the recommendations! I dont plan to have anymore than 6-7 fish in the tank since it's only a 10g.

Water readings a couple of days ago was 0, 0, 27ppm ... time for another water change ...



ppaskova said:


> I agree with Solarz on the light issue. You need stronger light to be able to grow plant in your tank. Try to get a tank hood that can hold regular scue in light bulbs and put in it 2 9W Philips florescent spiral day light bulbs. This is what I have for my 10GL. You may want to check Yahoo freecycle news groups as you may be able to find one for free in your area. If you planning to keep cherry shrimps you will need plants and hiding places.
> As per bottom feeders you can always get one (or better two) corries like panda cory catfish or so. As per cherry barbs your tank will handle 3 of them easy and you don't need more. Get males only as if you get both males and females, males will become aggressive, trying to protect their females. Platies are the same thing 3-4 in your tank.
> Guppies is your choice. You can get 5-6 of them easily. If you get both males and females, you will need to give out a lot of baby fish later on, but it's fun.
> Regarding cardinals I'll be careful for the new tank. They not very hardy fish Also you need to start with one or two fishes for first two weeks or so. You can also use Bio-Support like "Stability" by seachem to add more bacteria to your tank and cycle it faster.
> Also I would recommend to replace your filter with Aqua Clear 20 filter, which is h best on the market and let you stock little more in your tank than usual. I know it is extra money but it is better for fish as well. And boxing week is coming it will be big sales in BA and Pet Smart.


Thanks for the additonal fish info! I think i'll probably end up with fish on the smaller end of the scale so i can have more of them, but i guess that depends on what's available when i'm ready to add the fish in ... don't want to end up with baby fish of any sort since i'm so inexperienced, so i'll be sticking to all males of whatever i get as per advice!

Christmas and bioxing day sales will sure come in handy lol ... i might look into new equipment and such if things with the tank are still going well in a few weeks time ...



SmokeSR said:


> The light issue may not be an issue. It really depends what type of plants you keep. I had a 10g in the past with guppies (keep only males unless you want a lot of babies) and RCS. Java moss and anubias were the only plants and lighting was provided by a desklamp using a CFL.


I have a cabomba, 2 and a bit of (long story) java ferns, an anubuias (sorry i can't seem to remember the 2nd parts of all these names) and a moss ball in the tank right now. They don't seem to be yellowing or wilting, but i guess it's too soon to tell with not having had the tank for long ...



solarz said:


> Cardinal tetra are actually very hardy fish, provided you get them young and properly acclimate them.
> 
> The first time I got cardinal tetra, it was 4 adults from a private seller. I didn't have any experience handling them and messed up pretty bad, even accidentally dumping them into the kitchen sink at one point. Two out of the 4 died the very next day.
> 
> ...


WOW, that's an impressive record for 2 years! How can i tell when looking if they are juvies? do i just go by size??



pyrrolin said:


> you are limited with a single 10 gallon tank, this is how MTS starts.
> 
> I started with a 20 gallon, after a week or so I took it back and got a 55, now I have a 90, 75, 55, 37, 35, 25, 25, 10, 10, 10, at least only 4 are in use at this time but I wil be getting some of the others up and running fairly soon.


Funny, i keep hearing that story over and over again  In my case though, i'd like to aim for keeping my small 10g tank running well with the fish added for 6 months to a year before pouring more money into upgrades and such .... i guess you'll all find out how successful i am at sticking to that lol ...


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Because you are on these forums you will get so many ideas of things you want to try that you just cant help but get MTS. You will be lucky if you make it 2 months

I have a goldfish tank in my sons room
a community tank
semi aggressive tank

plans for cichlid tank
shrimp
and a few tanks will be used for breeding

Ive already made plans to move some of my wifes stuff out of my main room in the basement to make room for my plans.

The only limits for what you can do in this hobby are space, funds and spouse. Hardest one to overcome is spouse, she keeps telling me no more until next year. But I hope to start breeding fish at the start of the year, I need supplies and stuff to start getting things ready. I need to pick up a few neons and get them mature, gotta get sponge filters cycled, setup something to put the small tanks on, start the cycle of growing food for the fry and so on.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> Because you are on these forums you will get so many ideas of things you want to try that you just cant help but get MTS. You will be lucky if you make it 2 months
> 
> I have a goldfish tank in my sons room
> a community tank
> ...


 Don't scare the guy. I started with 10Gl and now I have only two 10Gl and 30GL. In every hobby it is two types of people: Normal and carazzzzzy


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Well pyrrolin, your wife must be pretty understanding if you have so many tanks already and can seriously think about breeding  You're right about this forum though, if I'm finding myself having to wait I tend to stay away so temptation doesn't sink its fingers into me  

Before I even think about more tanks and such, first I have to sort out my "shrimp dilemma" ... though already I can see that there are so many things that I would do so differently when/if I start my next new tank!!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Exquizique said:


> Oh i'm disappointed to hear that about sunlight  Isn't that how plants get along in nature? Well just shows how much i know i guess ... thankfully though i haven't noticed a profusion of algae yet, but perhaps it's because i haven't had my tank long eniough ...
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations! I dont plan to have anymore than 6-7 fish in the tank since it's only a 10g.
> 
> Water readings a couple of days ago was 0, 0, 27ppm ... time for another water change ...


What kind of test kit are you using that shows 27ppm nitrates? 

Oh, and don't buy fish (or any other livestock) from Pet Smart.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

solarz said:


> Oh, and don't buy fish (or any other livestock) from Pet Smart.


+1. The only rason I buy from BA because my local BA fish room manager my good friend and he always picks fish for me.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

solarz said:


> What kind of test kit are you using that shows 27ppm nitrates?


Oooops sorry, responded to the post right before bedtime when I was really tired. Short answer: between 20-40ppm for nitrate (i guess). Long answer: I got the API master test kit from Petsmart. I have the husband do the tests for me because I have very sensitive skin and don't like messing around with the chemicals (also according to the husband I'm mildly colour-blind, but I dispute that ) Anyways, the last test he said the colour looked (to him) between the 20 and 40range, and if he was to give an arbitrary number for his intepretation it would be around 25-30 or something ... so i picked an arbitrary number lol. At least 0s are clear and easy to read  New to this, not sure how the numbers are typically reported ...



solarz said:


> Oh, and don't buy fish (or any other livestock) from Pet Smart.


Why? Not trying to be facetious, but I really do want to know. Some days when I've been to Petsmart and compared how clean their tanks look to BA, the tanks in Petsmart look better. But then again i'm sure it's not just all about appearances ...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Exquizique said:


> Oooops sorry, responded to the post right before bedtime when I was really tired. Short answer: between 20-40ppm for nitrate (i guess). Long answer: I got the API master test kit from Petsmart. I have the husband do the tests for me because I have very sensitive skin and don't like messing around with the chemicals (also according to the husband I'm mildly colour-blind, but I dispute that ) Anyways, the last test he said the colour looked (to him) between the 20 and 40range, and if he was to give an arbitrary number for his intepretation it would be around 25-30 or something ... so i picked an arbitrary number lol. At least 0s are clear and easy to read  New to this, not sure how the numbers are typically reported ...


Okay, but I'm kinda worried that you would have 20-40ppm nitrates when you only have a few shrimps in there. Perhaps you've been overfeeding them?



> Why? Not trying to be facetious, but I really do want to know. Some days when I've been to Petsmart and compared how clean their tanks look to BA, the tanks in Petsmart look better. But then again i'm sure it's not just all about appearances ...


You're right, it's not about appearances. Or rather, it's not about what you think it looks like. You need to know what to look for.

Pet Smart has these big, spacious, well lighted environments. However, if you take a close look at their tanks, you will always find some dead fish. That's a sure sign that their stock is not healthy.

Of course, every fish store will get a dead fish now and then, but it's really the quantity that matters. One or two dead fish among a dozen tanks sends a very different signal from a dead fish in every other tank.

Unfortunately, a lot of local fish stores are not much better than Pet Smart, which is why a lot of hobbyists recommend a quarantine tank. Since I don't have the space for a quarantine tank, I try to always buy fish from reputable fish stores. Menagerie, for example, is currently my go-to place.

I also buy from Big Al's from time to time, if they have a special and if the fishes look healthy.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

solarz said:


> Okay, but I'm kinda worried that you would have 20-40ppm nitrates when you only have a few shrimps in there. Perhaps you've been overfeeding them?


I'm glad you brought this up - I've been wondering about the overfeeding part and not sure where/who/what to ask! I started off (when I first got the first group of shrimp) by feeding a little pinch every other day, now i'm feeding once a day. Lately they always seem to be hungry and many will chase down the flakes and munch on them right away. I don't see much food (if at all, some days) leftover on the gravel, that and how hungry they appear to be is what i'm going by. How can I tell if i'm overfeeding??? Is the nitrate level usually a good indicator?

Thanks for the pointers on Petsmart, i'll make sure to take a closer look next time I'm there! I think i've come across one dead fish once over the last 5-6 trips there, but i'm not always looking at every single tank every time ...

All the good fish stores that people are raving about seem to be out on the west end  Big Al's have some interesting stuff here from time to time, but they are PRICEY. As someone just starting out i don't want to gamble on expensive hard to care for stock and fret about making a mistake and have them die ... it's already bad enough with the few shrimp i have lol.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Exquizique said:


> I'm glad you brought this up - I've been wondering about the overfeeding part and not sure where/who/what to ask! I started off (when I first got the first group of shrimp) by feeding a little pinch every other day, now i'm feeding once a day. Lately they always seem to be hungry and many will chase down the flakes and munch on them right away. I don't see much food (if at all, some days) leftover on the gravel, that and how hungry they appear to be is what i'm going by. How can I tell if i'm overfeeding??? Is the nitrate level usually a good indicator?
> 
> Thanks for the pointers on Petsmart, i'll make sure to take a closer look next time I'm there! I think i've come across one dead fish once over the last 5-6 trips there, but i'm not always looking at every single tank every time ...
> 
> All the good fish stores that people are raving about seem to be out on the west end  Big Al's have some interesting stuff here from time to time, but they are PRICEY. As someone just starting out i don't want to gamble on expensive hard to care for stock and fret about making a mistake and have them die ... it's already bad enough with the few shrimp i have lol.


Generally, I don't even feed my shrimps. They live just fine eating the algae in my tank.

You are almost certainly overfeeding, and you're right, the nitrate level is a good clue.

Shrimps, and fish, will always go after any food they see. I'm not sure what exactly you're feeding them, but a little pinch once or twice a week is more than enough for these guys.

Oh and Big Al's have nice specials sometimes. Just check out their website for their weekly specials.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

It's quite easy to overfeed when new to the hobby, as most aquarium pets will keep eating any food they're provided so they always seem hungry. It's a little harder to tell with shrimp than fish, since overfed fish usually get fat quite easily and noticeably. I'd go back to the every other day feeding or cut the quantity in half. When feeding flakes to my shrimp, I like to take a small pinch, crush it between my fingers to powder, then dip my fingers in the tank (so the flakes all sink) - this prevents certain shrimp from hogging all the food if you drop in 1 or 2 full sized flakes. 

Also be careful with water quality in a 10g as it's harder to stabilize compared to a larger tank. That's why I'm no longer running my 10g (it's now the hospital/quarantine tank) and I've moved up to a 20g and 29g.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Exquizique said:


> All the good fish stores that people are raving about seem to be out on the west end  Big Al's have some interesting stuff here from time to time, but they are PRICEY. As someone just starting out i don't want to gamble on expensive hard to care for stock and fret about making a mistake and have them die ... it's already bad enough with the few shrimp i have lol.


TIP about Big Al's. When you go there next time try to find out who is fish room manager and try to deal with him. Use your charm as if they like the customers they can give good discounts (Inside info )


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Also keep in mind that each BA is different. Some have much more aggressive pricing. Some have much healthier fish. Some will quarantine, while some do not. I go between 3 BA's around me and they're all quite different. 

I usually try to buy all my livestock from forum members. Keep an eye on the Freshwater Livestock Classified forum or even make a thread if you've decided on something specific that you don't see for sale.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Im not sure if the store name really is a good indicator of quality of fish. I think it more depends on each location. Its all in who is in charge of taking care of the tanks imo


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is idea for you. My local Big Al's have a special for White Cloud mountain Minnows (



This is very nice small (like neon or smaller) but very hardy fish. This store located near Solarz (Yonge and Steeles). And you can put easily 9 of them in your tank. They has been quarantined for a week (I saw them when they came and only now they went on sale) And this is the store were fish room manager my personal friend. So it may be worse for you to coordinate one day next week with Solarz and buy shrimps from him and this fish from the store near him. may be worse the trip


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

solarz said:


> Generally, I don't even feed my shrimps. They live just fine eating the algae in my tank.
> 
> You are almost certainly overfeeding, and you're right, the nitrate level is a good clue.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize that people usually just don't feed their shrimp lol ... I don't see much algae in my tank though, worried that they may not have enough to eat yet and all the food i put in is usually all vacuumed up without any left on the gravel! I'll cut back, don't want the high nitrate levels to harm them. Just been feeding flake food for now, but am going to get shrimp-specific feed this week  I keep an eye on Big Al's specials regularly! They had some nice galaxy rasboras on sale a while ago but my tank was still cycling then and i had to pass it up ...



SmokeSR said:


> It's quite easy to overfeed when new to the hobby, as most aquarium pets will keep eating any food they're provided so they always seem hungry. It's a little harder to tell with shrimp than fish, since overfed fish usually get fat quite easily and noticeably. I'd go back to the every other day feeding or cut the quantity in half. When feeding flakes to my shrimp, I like to take a small pinch, crush it between my fingers to powder, then dip my fingers in the tank (so the flakes all sink) - this prevents certain shrimp from hogging all the food if you drop in 1 or 2 full sized flakes.
> 
> Also be careful with water quality in a 10g as it's harder to stabilize compared to a larger tank. That's why I'm no longer running my 10g (it's now the hospital/quarantine tank) and I've moved up to a 20g and 29g.


Also keep in mind that each BA is different. Some have much more aggressive pricing. Some have much healthier fish. Some will quarantine, while some do not. I go between 3 BA's around me and they're all quite different.

I usually try to buy all my livestock from forum members. Keep an eye on the Freshwater Livestock Classified forum or even make a thread if you've decided on something specific that you don't see for sale.[/QUOTE]

Thanks SmokeSR! I find it very funny watching the shrimps sometimes going after flakes that are almost twice as large as them lol ... but I usually ground them up as fine as i can with my fingers like you do. I know a 10g is not ideal, but I want to make sure I can properly maintain one for a good while first before i move on to a bigger tank and more fish/critters to be responsible for! My local BA (quarantine) seems to quarantine, I often see tanks labelled "Sorry we are not for sale yet, we've just arrived and need a rest after a long journey!" or just "quarantine". Not sure about how competitive their pricing are since i've never visited other BAs yet ...



ppaskova said:


> Here is idea for you. My local Big Al's have a special for White Cloud mountain Minnows (
> 
> 
> 
> This is very nice small (like neon or smaller) but very hardy fish. This store located near Solarz (Yonge and Steeles). And you can put easily 9 of them in your tank. They has been quarantined for a week (I saw them when they came and only now they went on sale) And this is the store were fish room manager my personal friend. So it may be worse for you to coordinate one day next week with Solarz and buy shrimps from him and this fish from the store near him. may be worse the trip


Oh the minnows! I was considering them before ... would prefer something more brightly coloured but haven't decided for sure yet  Hmmm ... perhaps you can make an introduction to your fishroom manager friend there  

Unfortunately (or fortunately as may be the case lol) I talked a friend into picking up some shrimp from solarz yesterday evening  There are now 25 extra cherries swimming around in my tank :-D One of them apparently has eggs and now I'm just going to start fretting about the babies ... my husband is going to start complaining about me "humanizing shrimp" again LOL ...


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Well you can always ask the same friend who got shrimps for you to get minnows . Regarding the shrimps I feed my 1 time a day but very small amount of flakes. May be for now you will need to feed them once a day but very little until you build your tank. Also you will need a lot of plants like java moss or so for your shrimps to hide if you planning to add the fish to your tank. Also be very careful with overfeeding as you don't want to get planaria in your tank (nasty little worms). Plus consider putting a pre-filter sponge (by Fluval) on your filter intake to prevent you shrimps to be sucked in the filter. You can get them in Big Al's. Good luck


----------

